# New setup!



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 20, 2019)

Found a nice shelving unit and re-arranged and consolidated my setup yesterday! The aquarium was on a coffee table and everything else was musical enclosures that I would constantly have to move. This way I have easy access to all my babies! Just to get an idea of what your're looking at, the aquarium haphazardly positioned on top is a 29 gallon terrarium that is currently the 'love shack' or the breeding terrarium. I modified it to have a removable plexiglass divider, and my two adult male ghost currently reside in them--when the Idolos get bigger this will be their permanent homes. My idolos are on the second shelf down on the right with a 75w heat lamp. My two female ghosts are on the same shelf but on the left--they are in laying enclosures filled with sticks of random sizes and they really seem to like the smaller enclosures to lay. My L2 orchids are also on the second shelf, as well as my incubated ghost ooth. Pictured is also my feeder fridge and a humidifier. Not pictured is the portable AC unit that is just set to low fan that is blowing on the whole shebang. Thanks for looking!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 20, 2019)

Awesome setup! Very convenient.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 20, 2019)

Love the idea of a fridge just for the feeders


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 20, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> Love the idea of a fridge just for the feeders


It used to be in my office for leftovers and soda, but keeping pupae and eclosed blue bottle flies in the main fridge was getting to be too much for the significant other


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 20, 2019)

I totally get it lol my family hates to open the fridge  LOL and I'm sure it's more sanitary for them to have their own. I'm in the process of working on an* outside room/area* for my mantis. They will have* Heat/AC/Humidifier &amp;  Fans*. It's still a ways away from completion so now I'm adding a *small fridge* to the list of needs.  How many species are you working with atm and how many Idolos do you have? Idolos are my dream species


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 20, 2019)

@Granny's Mantis Mayhem I only have two Idolos. I was sent three but one died the day after I had received them at L2--still no clue as to why. I have three species, Ghosts (my most far-along species, all adult), Idolos (the teens at L5, lol), and Orchids (the babies L2).

I'd love to see what you come up with!


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 20, 2019)

@FeistyMcGrudle love the species you have, I have ghosts (love them) but no orchids as of yet, I'm hoping in the future. Maybe when @MantisGirl13 has some   ... I posted photos somewhere of my current enclosures/set up, but I will most certainly share as I get the new space together.  Do you plan to breed?


----------

